# WTB 20" Bentley Mulliner 20x9 5x112 (4)



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

As the title states, I am looking to buy your 2007-2009 era Bentley Continental GT and Flying Spur 20" Wheels/Rims. Preferably not Chromed, but the Alloy or Silver or Hyperflanged, but if the price is right, I would buy any and refinish myself. Send me a PM if you're interested in selling.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump not sure what you mean


----------



## eyceburg (Jun 1, 2014)

I have 19" Bentley Wheels and tires for sale. LET ME KNOW


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

19s are very nice, but am definitely interested in 20 inch bentley wheels. Both size Mulliner rims are my favorites though.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep still looking, PM me if you find some.


----------



## JSheffild (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I can only dream of a car like this!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm looking for the wheels not the car.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Still looking for a set of Bentley Mulliners 20" (preferably Alloy).


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Help me find two or more for Christmas! Looking for 20" Bentley Mulliners.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Great, I can always use more eyes to help me find a set of bentley mulliners. I'm so glad you didn't come here to try to hijack my looking to buy thread, let me know when you find me a set.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Still looking, missed another set at $1550, argh.


----------

